# Volkswagon joins the Claims Game, plus a scooter



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, it's typical of a PR/media release to drop a comment about one parameter ( range) , without relating to the associated factors such as price, size, and weight.
VW could have a 400 km range Golf EV now , if they were prepared to suffer the cost, weight, and other implications.
So, even if the price comes down dramatically, we still need parallel improvements in capacity (size ), weight, power, as well as recharge solutions ..etc etc


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

No question about it, this one is thin.

Just thought it was time we had some more news in the news room.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

the scooter has some tiny wheels on front, looking pretty useless. hit a gum wrapper and do a flying dutchman. Small battery. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9y5nbWZ3Cg

no motion videos, probably a good reason there aren't any.

And a good reason why there are no other details on the car, they aren't flattering.


----------

